# Functional Fake Vents



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's an interesting take on the seemingly compulsory fake vents on new cars. The new Toyota Supra has *10* fake vents. The Supra's lead engineer said that the blocked off plastic vents can turn functional, and were developed with a Supra race car in mind and the vents all over the sports car's body are leftover from the race car's design. Apparently, the plastic caps on the fake vents can "come off very easily" if an owner decides to turn their Supra into a race car.

It will be interesting to see what's behind the new TTs fake vents.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I suspect there's nothing behind them but the car's bodywork. I was tempted to have a closer look at the offending items on the rear of a new black edition I saw being delivered the other week. In the flesh, so to speak, those fake vents look tacky. The ones at the front aren't much better. Someone will come up with a replacement part to substitute for the nasty plastic things. Just a question of when, not if... bit of a cock up the facelift TT. Not just the tacky add on, but lack of sound from the cars and the new colour choices. I've seen most colours in the range now, as I work literally opposite a main Audi dealer... that's either on the trailer or showroom... the turbo blue and pulse orange look washed out, the tango red also looks flat  Here's the one I saw recently, in 'pastel blue' with the somewhat questionable 20's on it...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Poor Porsche folks! They've got no those fake vents therefore no chance turning their vehicles into sports cars :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> I suspect there's nothing behind them but the car's bodywork. I was tempted to have a closer look at the offending items on the rear of a new black edition I saw being delivered the other week. In the flesh, so to speak, those fake vents look tacky. The ones at the front aren't much better. Someone will come up with a replacement part to substitute for the nasty plastic things. Just a question of when, not if... bit of a cock up the facelift TT. Not just the tacky add on, but lack of sound from the cars and the new colour choices. I've seen most colours in the range now, as I work literally opposite a main Audi dealer... that's either on the trailer or showroom... the turbo blue and pulse orange look washed out, the tango red also looks flat  Here's the one I saw recently, in 'pastel blue' with the somewhat questionable 20's on it...


I agree with you about the colour choice - though I appreciate it's subjective. I have just ordered a TTS Roadster and the colour chosen is the colour I dislike the least! (Nano grey).


----------



## ZeroFx (Mar 28, 2019)

The blue in the showroom looked epic.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I had blue one on loan all-day Monday and the more I looked at it the more I disliked it, after my TTS I wasn't impressed either couldn't wait to get it back.I did Audi sales a favour as they had a TTRS buyer who wanted to see a Vegus Y in the flesh. he ended up ordering that boring Daytona Grey grey colour you know the colour 99% of Audi's are on the road. :lol:


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

daddow said:


> I had blue one on loan all-day Monday and the more I looked at it the more I disliked it, after my TTS I wasn't impressed either couldn't wait to get it back.I did Audi sales a favour as they had a TTRS buyer who wanted to see a Vegus Y in the flesh. he ended up ordering that boring Daytona Grey grey colour you know the colour 99% of Audi's are on the road. :lol:


  I avoided the daytona like the plague when I was looking for one. Some people say that the TTS doesn't look good in black but it looks a darn sight better than daytona! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT certainly works well in Daytona (i dont have one). Also makes the bigger cars look sporty too.
Black is just for square taxis or hiding ugly car bodies shapes, you lose so much of the detail with it.

Any colour but black, and maybe pink too

Been saying it for a while, convert the vents, bumper shape is far more interesting on the FL version.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ruudfood said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > I had blue one on loan all-day Monday and the more I looked at it the more I disliked it, after my TTS I wasn't impressed either couldn't wait to get it back.I did Audi sales a favour as they had a TTRS buyer who wanted to see a Vegus Y in the flesh. he ended up ordering that boring Daytona Grey grey colour you know the colour 99% of Audi's are on the road. :lol:
> ...


I know it's been mentioned elsewhere on the forum about poor colour choice. I cannot believe it but the colour I have ordered is based on the colour I dislike the least - nano grey.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

2 Years on from this Post has anyone dared to take a look behind these vents and attempt to remove them / come across a more aesthetically pleasing alternative :!: :?:


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi
I paint them :roll:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

peji said:


> Hi
> I paint them


Oooo very nice!!


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

peji said:


> Hi
> I paint them :roll:
> View attachment 1


How do you remove it for painting?


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks Better than Stock I would say, did you remove it for painting ?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Amazing work on the painted vents!

That's the only way I see anyone properly covering up what is hands down the stupidest new car trend.

Something that we used to make fun of 16 year old kids and ricers has become a norm in mainstream car industry.

Serious question over here.
If they put these "vents there" why not just make them actual usable vents and benefit from some cooling or whatever they bring in that particular place.

Same goes for "new" Toyota Supra. So many fake air vents on an actual sports car!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

agree on this, instead of painting them, I would cut and open the spaces with a dremel


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> agree on this, instead of painting them, I would cut and open the spaces with a dremel


Not entirely knowledgeable about aerodynamics myself. But maybe some of the air vents would create drag if opened.

Again I have very basic knowledge of aerodynamics, so I am most likely wrong.

P.s- out of all fake air vents. I have zero idea what the ones in the back, under the backlights, supposed to do. (the ones our friend painted in body color). Like what do they cool? :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe the air passing trough the rear vents would be just a minimal quantity (if not zero), so almost no effect in aerodynamic/drag


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

@ scorto and Vorsprung.
Yes , I remove it for painting
I buy new parts before.
they are glued with double-sided tape .For removing , you have to heat them with hair dryer and use trim removal tools.
Be carefull , i dont' heat them enough , , have to force and injured paint and the lugs of fake vents
see pictures:


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you 
Incredible this kind of fixing it :?: :!: :!:


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm not sure they look right painted body colour,,just my opinion


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the Detail Peji, very interesting to see how you worked this through, did you order parts directly through Audi?

I'm sure we would all like to be entertained how much Audi charge for these parts!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

peji said:


> Hi
> I paint them :roll:
> View attachment 1


In my opinion, they look crap painted like that. You can't polish a turd.

I saw it on another forum, where someone had simply painted them gloss black, they did look better for it. Sooner or later an after market replacement will surface.


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> peji said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Can you share the photo you saw of the painted gloss black? thanks


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Thanks for the Detail Peji, very interesting to see how you worked this through, did you order parts directly through Audi?
> 
> I'm sure we would all like to be entertained how much Audi charge for these parts!


Yes , I order this part through Audi 
8S08007945 and 8S08007946 35€ for the two


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

scorto said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > peji said:
> ...


Not a Photo but a video with them shown, vents definitely look better in Gloss.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Have to agree, they look better gloss, now how do I remove these for painting ........................... :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

gogs said:


> Have to agree, they look better gloss, now how do I remove these for painting ........................... :lol:


Heat gun and a prising tool.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

CA57WAY said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree, they look better gloss, now how do I remove these for painting ........................... :lol:
> ...


Apparently the RS ones do not come off as you can not purchase replacements, according to Audi on the RS you need to purchase the entire Bumper !

Appears to be a paint on the bumper Job!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Probably lies from Audi ! Looking at images on autotrader of the TTS and RS fake vents they look the same and in the same position ! I'd imagine it's the same part across the range on the rear bumpers

Not something I'm going to mess around with just now, apply some autoglym bumper gel that'll give it a shine :lol:


----------



## Docross42 (Jun 17, 2021)

Vorsprung20 said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


I have a Mythos Black RS, and the cheap fake rear vents and mirror triangles really look terrible. I would even resort to finding one of these carbon fiber replacements if it means I do not have to look at the OEM finish. Any more viable solutions to our aesthetic problems out there?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought a spare set of mirror triangles and had them painted gloss black. I think the tt is the only audi with the plastic finish









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I like that, What's the part numbers for those parts Tony ?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

8S0837638A/37A

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

